# Surrogacy for embryos in Spain



## jgiles (Oct 20, 2008)

Does anyone have experience of surrocacy in Spain?
The issue is that I have donor embryos in Spain and am seriously considering using a surrogate to carry them.
However I understand that surrogacy in Spain is against the law, although some new laws have come into place.
I have managed to locate a willing surogate in the USA.

But .... my next dilema arises ... it looks as if it is very hard to obtain a parental order in the UK. I live in the UK  as a single mother.
Has anyone had any sucess with Surrocacy as a single person in the uK??

The reason I need a surrogate for Spain is that these embryos are relate dto my existing children

Has anyone ever tried surrocacy in Spain??/


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I also thought that it was impossible to do surrogacy in Spain, not sure if you could move your embryos to  a clinic in the USA though, who could do it legally - it is possobel to transport them around the world but you would have to ask your clinic and also the US clinic as they may have different federal requirements, but then the single aspect is a minefield and I think impossible in the UK for a single woman. You do need to take legal advice first I would suggest.

I am single and have looked into this and basically it isn't possible to get a parental order as a single woman in UK, hence the legal issues- you need to be a 'couple in an enduring family relationship' and one of you genetically related to the embryos- are these embryos DE and DS? as it is illegal in the UK to create a child for the purpose of adoption so that route would be closed plus you surrogate is American so would be an international issue as well etc etc . I would ask Natalie Gamble the FF lawyer as she is an expert in this area.
Good Luck
L x


----------

